# "Like" Littlefoot on facebook!



## StarSapphire22 (Dec 15, 2013)

Some of my facebook friends were whining that I post "too much tortoise stuff" on my personal page. I don't think that's even possible, but I decided to cut the haters some slack anyways and make Littlefoot a facebook page where I can post as many adorable pictures and updates as I want. 

If you would like to see Littlefoot in your newsfeed, you can like his page at: http://facebook.com/thetortoiselittlefoot

Thanks guys!


----------



## ecstasyrs90 (Dec 15, 2013)

You can never post enough tortoise n turtle stuff. He is adorable.  cant wait for more pics


----------



## hunterk997 (Dec 15, 2013)

I did the sam thing! But now whenever I post on my tortoise's page I share it to my personal facebook so my friends still see it... I will go like your page now.


----------



## hunterk997 (Dec 15, 2013)

I also have a page for my tortoise. But when I post on it, I share it to my wall so friends still have to see tort stuff. I liked your page. 
(Sorry if this gets posted twice, my ipod said there was an error the first time and I don't know if it posted or not.)


----------

